# For anyone worried about evidence for fiancee visa



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We had a lot of worries in compiling our fiancee application and we didn't always find all the info we needed. Sometimes we fell short of 'evidence' that other people seemed to be able to provide. However, we received fantastic help here and now we've been successful, we wanted to share what we were able to provide (or not) in case anyone else has similar worries...



*Divorce*
My US partner's divorce is not yet finalised, but she provided evidence to show it was in the final stage (screen print of the court-listed case and info about the mandatory period). This was good enough.


*Photos*
Just four photos (printed on ordinary printer paper), two from at home, and two in London. We were worried about this - no digitally printed photos, no timestamp, and only two occasions snapped - oh, and no-one else in any of the pictures either. We were fine.


*Relationship evidence*
No emails but a few phone bills and a selection of Skype screenshots (around 12) covering various points of our timeline. They were selected either because it was obvious there was a relationship in the IM chat, or because they showed just how many hours at a time we spent on Skype calls (for example: one screen showed a 4-hour call, followed immediately by a 5-hour call, then another 3). We added a covering note to explain that we spend all waking hours when not at work in video chat.

No greetings cards, gift tags or anything like that but we enclosed three supporting letters from family and friends who knew us as a couple - and we sent them signed in PDF format. These I understand are considered only as 'soft evidence' and I don't know if they played a part.


*Time spent together*
Due to the fact my partner was not permitted time from work (without her making MUCH fabrication on reasons why!) we'd only spent the sum total of 4 weeks together across two trips. That was fine though.


*Intention to marry or become civil partners*
For evidence of a civil ceremony we had no copy invites or anything like that (we're only wanting a small and informal ceremony) so we typed out the dates of the initial Registry Office appointment booking and location, and date for the ceremony and location. We also enclosed copy bookings for the hotel and Registry Office receipts.


*'Ability to support' documentation*
We only had around £4000 saved but my salary as sponsor is higher than the recommended level, and dependable. We provided original bank statements, pay slips etc (2-3 accounts both in UK and US were in our joint names). I provided title deeds and mortgage statements, and a couple of utility bills. This was probably overkill, but we were compensating for what we felt was a lack of evidence above! All fine.
_________________________________

I can't vouch for what was necessary and what was not, but I know we were worried when looking at what others were more able to provide, so we hope this reassures other people going through the process.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We completed ours online via Visa4UK.

I can't actually remember which form we chose, but it was a generic one covering all settlement types. It wasn't until section 7 of the form that we could specify from a list of options WHICH visa we were applying for ("As the fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of someone settled‚ or going to settle‚ in the UK"). So click forward (MANY pages) to see if there is a section 7 with a question for settlement type - if so, you likely have the right form).

LOL! We had the same conundrum on marital status because we're not living together either (soon!!!)  My partner is technically 'married' because her divorce isn't quite finalised (the mandatory waiting period expired yesterday and so the court will soon finalise), but we chose 'divorced' and added an explanatory note in our covering letter, together with a screenshot to show the case had been filed with the courts and accepted.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

When you mention salary is higher than recommended level. Is the recommended level GBP 25, 700?

Thank you.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitara said:


> When you mention salary is higher than recommended level. Is the recommended level GBP 25, 700?
> 
> Thank you.


I believe the current level is something in the region of £12000 to £13000, which will possibly increase by April to a new maximum of around £26000. I've seen it mentioned that you should be okay if you earn around £2000 per month before tax, or that if a combination of your monthly earnings, plus your savings divided by 6 months (term of the visa) would come to around that figure.

We had between £4000 - £5000 saved - not massive considering the whole process from fiancee to ILR (plus flights, ceremony costs etc) are going to be in the region of £3500. However, I have £2200 AFTER tax so was easily clear of the salary figure.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah i earn about £2000 per month before tax and singapore tax is very low and my husband is earning alot more that what it stated now. my saving has alot gone to the wedding. However, wedding gift in singapore is monetary. So we had quite a big sum to add to our saving after paying off all our wedding stuff.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitara said:


> yeah i earn about £2000 per month before tax and singapore tax is very low and my husband is earning alot more that what it stated now. my saving has alot gone to the wedding. However, wedding gift in singapore is monetary. So we had quite a big sum to add to our saving after paying off all our wedding stuff.


That sounds more than fine. Without significant savings and based only on my salary (£2200 before tax - my partner cannot work for the first 6 months so it had to be based on my income alone), we were still given our visa.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool. Thank you.


----------

